# P/L Kong Is A Back On??



## eradicator178 (Sep 3, 2008)

I just read a post else where that the P/L resin Kong is a go again. Can anyone verify that someone from P/L has acknowledged this?


----------



## eradicator178 (Sep 3, 2008)

I found it here was the post on the Round 2 blog dated June 9,2014:
Sadly, I had to inform those that asked that the King Kong kit which we’ve shown images will also be cancelled - See more at: http://www.collectormodel.com/date/2014/06/#sthash.TNlj9jke.dpuf


----------



## Spockr (Sep 14, 2009)

STOP THE PRESSES! Just came from Wonderfest and talked with Jamie Hood who said that the resin Kong was back on along with the Wicked Witch which will also be a resin kit. Saw both on the R2 display and they ARE gorgeous!

Regards,
Matt


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

Spockr said:


> STOP THE PRESSES! Just came from Wonderfest and talked with Jamie Hood who said that the resin Kong was back on along with the Wicked Witch which will also be a resin kit. Saw both on the R2 display and they ARE gorgeous!
> 
> Regards,
> Matt


What about the Galileo 7


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

YAY! I wanted Kong and Witchipoo!


----------



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

Does anyone have pictures of the PL Kong kit they had at their booth?


----------



## 1bluegtx (Aug 13, 2004)

BatToys said:


> Does anyone have pictures of the PL Kong kit they had at their booth?


found this:
http://scifimodelaction.com/sfmaforum/index.php?topic=5085.0

BRIAN


----------



## eradicator178 (Sep 3, 2008)

The witch too!!! Awesome!! Goes to show hell can freeze over!!!


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

Also, the kit will include the flying monkey. When PL was planning to do the witch in styrene they considered making the monkey a separate resin accessory to save tooling costs.


----------



## nautilusnut (Jul 9, 2008)

According to a WONDERFEST visitor, the PL booth said Kong is due sometime in the Fall- Sept, Oct.


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

Yep - and First officer Kane is due in December.... 2014 that is


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

These (or something very similar) could easily have been done by the garage kit guys though.


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

PL already invested the money to get the sculpts done.
They weren't practical to do in styrene as the tooling would have been ridiculous to pull it off. Which would have meant a huge price tag to even hope to recoup costs. Which would probably lead to a lot lower sales, and probably a product that cost the company money.
So they did the next best thing. Made them resin.
It's not ideal. But it helps recoup the costs already sunk into those kits.
Has a lot less up front costs to mold and cast them.
And will probably turn a bit of a profit.

Basically, the same thing that happened to Moebius with the Conan kit.


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

Jimmy B said:


> Yep - and First officer Kane is due in December.... 2014 that is


Kane is on the water now.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

SUNGOD said:


> These (or something very similar) could easily have been done by the garage kit guys though.


Not with the licensing issues and distribution that a large company can tackle. Fortunately I don't mind resin if that is what is available. I probably would not buy any of these kits in resin (not intersted) but not opposed to it.


----------



## spocks beard (Mar 21, 2007)

Oh yes, This is great news!
This looks to be a very acurate homage to the 1933 Kong.

If it is a resin kit, That's fine..It's too cool to pass on.
Thanks Polar lights for releasing this kit.:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## RB (Jul 29, 1998)

ChrisW said:


> Kane is on the water now.


Kane now appears to be off the water and in-stock, at least according to Auto World and Megahobby. It'd be great if that's the case...


----------



## JeffBond (Dec 9, 2013)

I actually prefer resin for figure kits; fewer seams to fill.


----------



## nautilusnut (Jul 9, 2008)

I'm really wanting this kit as I think it's a superb rendition of the 1933 Kong and I love the base! I am surprised at the amount of negativity regarding it being cast in resin, the case forf which has been explained several times. The usual argument is that it costs so much. Back when I was a kid building the Aurora monsters at .98 I can see that point, but today a good styrene figure kit averages closer to 30.00. A styrene kit, to pay for itself must be produced in large numbers. The resin kit is produced in relatively small numbers, and is there fore, much more collectible as not everyone has one. You just need to make up your mind that instead of of 4 styrene kits that are much more common, you are going to have one special resin kit that's hard to get. 

A collector once told me not to buy all the stuff that comes out on a subject you like. You wind up with a lot of stuff that EVERYONE has. Save your money and invest in the nice piece. In a few years you will have a good collection of things that are really nice and desired and you will be the envy of other collectors.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

nautilusnut said:


> A collector once told me not to buy all the stuff that comes out on a subject you like. You wind up with a lot of stuff that EVERYONE has. Save your money and invest in the nice piece. In a few years you will have a good collection of things that are really nice and desired and you will be the envy of other collectors.


But then you miss out on the fun of building those other kits!


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

I have no problem with resin, this is too cool a kit to pass up :thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## harrier1961 (Jun 18, 2009)

The Kane kit is in stock at my FLHS.
$99.00.
Good size box.

Andy


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

*Looks like the prices PL is asking for these, is NO bargain in my book..In the end I think it would have been cheaper if they did em in styrene. 


Z*


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Cheaper for _us_, yes. Not for PL.


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

John P said:


> Cheaper for _us_, yes. Not for PL.


*Well, I would say since its cheaper for us, then we would buy more
and duplicates are the name of the game with most of us modelers, therefore I think they might have made it up in volume. I would also think it would be far cheaper to make the molds for a resin kit, rather than cut steel molds for styrene, yet somehow, whenever it gets made of resin more expensive, also not as easy to construct and paint,and the retail higher price limits the price point for the consumer, hence "outpricing" the kit, like what happened with the Conan at Moebius. I have no idea what they are thinking by doing that, but hell..its Tom's company, Not mine..No way would I have ever considered any of those kits in resin.

Z*


----------



## nautilusnut (Jul 9, 2008)

> Well, I would say since its cheaper for us, then we would buy more
> and duplicates are the name of the game with most of us modelers, therefore I think they might have made it up in volume. I would also think it would be far cheaper to make the molds for a resin kit, rather than cut steel molds for styrene, yet somehow, whenever it gets made of resin more expensive, also not as easy to construct and paint,and the retail higher price limits the price point for the consumer, hence "outpricing" the kit, like what happened with the Conan at Moebius. I have no idea what they are thinking by doing that, but hell..its Tom's company, Not mine..No way would I have ever considered any of those kits in resin.


But maybe not sell "More" enough to justify the cost for PL. Molds for resin kits only last so long, therefore fewer kits are made, plus the casting is more labor intensive, so that adds to the cost factor. As for harder to build and paint- I don't find that holds true at all.

Resin kits have fewer parts and far less seams to hide. You may have to "Pin" a heavy part for security, but this is less work than lots of sanding, filing and re-scribing plastic parts on a styrene kit. I mean, super glue the parts together, drill a small hole through both parts, install a small nail or piece of metal coat-hanger into the hole through both parts, fill tiny hole with putty and smooth. Not that big a deal. Another case in point, KONG's fur. A resin kit will avoid having to re-scribe and re-build the fur texture on a multi-part kit. Kong would be very difficult to build in styrene to the standard of a resin casting which would not have multiple seam lines to contend with.

Painting is the same on both types of kits. To get a good paint job on ANY kit you wash the parts to remove oils and contaminants, prime and paint. 

There is NO DOUBT that the resin is more detailed than the styrene -period. Moebius's BRIDE OF FRANKENSTEIN kit may the the high point of styrene figure kits, I've built one and it's amazing, but when I saw the resin castings of the faces next to the styrene parts I was amazed at how much better the resin face looked. The resin was razor-sharp on the features, it really did make a difference. I love styrene kits- but if resin is the only way this kits gonna get popped, then I'm all for it. PL is running a business, and I doubt the money's so good he can afford to loose plenty on a styrene kit of a 1933 Kong.


----------



## Bwain no more (May 18, 2005)

Received a sellsheet on this yesterday and based on my cost, I'm guessing MSRP will be around $175.00 . But you will probably be able to find one on a preorder for CONSIDERABLY less.
Tom


----------



## Bwain no more (May 18, 2005)

WHOOPS! Just received the updated order form, MSRP on Kong PREPAINT is $175, unpainted kit will be $150. WWoTW around the same. Also noticed a reissue of the "Headless Horseman" (assuming LICENSED from Burton's "Sleepy Hollow"? )
Tom


----------



## nautilusnut (Jul 9, 2008)

CultMan has it for pre-order at 134.95


----------



## Bwain no more (May 18, 2005)

So there you go, 10% off to preorder! :thumbsup: Bear in mind, this is going to be a FAIRLY large (and heavy) box, so expect to add $15 to $20 for shipping. I am curious to see how this pans out for R2. It is a nicely sculpted kit by a well known GK sculptor at a reasonable price. On the other hand, there are ALOT of Kong kits out there sculpted by Kong FANATICS (Yagher, Mick Wood, Mark VanTine, Tony Cipriano to name a handful ) ALSO reasonably priced and sold by producers who often have a bit of wiggle room w/price if you catch them in person at a show. It is GREAT to see that these sculpts ARE being produced, but they still may be too pricy for the styrene guys and the GK market is pretty much retailers who produce their own stuff (although CultTVMan should do great, and Paul at Amok Time Toys will most likely have these.)
Tom


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

Bwain no more said:


> Also noticed a reissue of the "Headless Horseman" (assuming LICENSED from Burton's "Sleepy Hollow"? )
> Tom


Any word on when that is set to come out?
I heard something of this at WF, but didn't get any details.


----------



## Bwain no more (May 18, 2005)

Trevor; it is listed for December. Only as "Headless Horseman", so I'm wondering if they may leave out the Tim Burton head and try to go w/o licensing. 
Tom


----------



## nautilusnut (Jul 9, 2008)

I pre-ordered my KONG!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Considering the way they overpackaged Conan and Kane, the Kong box may not fit in the UPS truck!


----------

